# Anyone have a good lotion bar recipe?



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

The one we use is one part beeswax, one part sweet almond oil and one part shea butter or coco butter. All by weight. Melt all together and pour into molds. If you want you can add an essential oil just before pouring into the mold. Hope this helps.

Jethro


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds simple enough. I assumed it wasn't much more than an extra firm lip balm.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

technically, you want the bar to melt at body temperature, so the texture may be very similar to a lip balm, if not softer. To use it you use the warmth of your hands to slightly melt the lotion and apply where needed. If it's too hard, it will drag across the skin. 

I use a blend of butters and oils along with the beeswax. My proportions are 30% beeswax, 30% oils and 40% butters. Add some ROE (Rosemary oleoresin extract) to help retard rancidity and some vit E as well. Add fragrance (if desired) and you're all set.
Petra


----------

